# Table Display



## cerelife (Oct 20, 2016)

It's been a year and a half since I started doing markets/festivals and my booth display has changed dramatically. So many great people on this forum have given me wonderful advice, and I'm happy to say that I now get lots of compliments and my sales have gone up! 
So here's a heart-felt 'Thank You!' to everyone who took the time to offer advice and constructive criticism :grin:
These are some evening pics of my booth at a festival I did a couple of weeks ago in Louisiana. My DH originally questioned why on earth I needed a tiny chandelier as my lighting source instead of regular lights like 'normal' people, but it just felt like a 'must-have' to me!
And please feel free to critique my display!!! Y'all haven't steered me wrong yet, and it's always a work in progress...


----------



## cerelife (Oct 20, 2016)

The box you see on the left of the front table is my 'Lip Balm Box'. I love this thing!!

Don't know why the pics are sideways!! Sorry about that


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 20, 2016)

They display okay for me on the tapatalk app. 

Nice display. I also love the lip balm box [emoji7]


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 20, 2016)

I love it! A clean yet structurally diverse presentation.  And the balm box -- it does rock!  I would be called over if I was there


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 20, 2016)

Really nice, bright and clean!  Good luck.


----------



## Susie (Oct 20, 2016)

That set up rocks!  I would totally go over there to shop!  I think the chandelier sets the tone for the whole thing.  This is not your grandma's soap store, this is a refined place with upscale products.  

I like how full your tables are, and your lip balm box is awesome!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 20, 2016)

What a great display and love the chandelier.  Great up scale look to it as well.   Congratulations!!!


----------



## osso (Oct 20, 2016)

Nice. The lip balm box is awesome!


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 20, 2016)

I love your lip balm box! Did you make it/have it made, or did you luck out and find it somewhere?


----------



## mx5inpenn (Oct 20, 2016)

Beautiful setup, clean and elegant looking!


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 20, 2016)

Your booth gave me some ideas. While I love the shabby chic / vintage look that many crafters and soapers use, I see so many soapers use it that I am looking in another direction. You lovely lip balm box (so jelly!) is a little touch of shabby chic / vintage while the rest of your booth is not, yet somehow it works.

My few humble suggestions 
- I feel like you need a pop of color somewhere. There's a lot of black and white.

- The colored lights are pretty, but I think they may make it hard to read some of your labeling, especially for older customers.


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 20, 2016)

I love the total look. I love that your banner is nice and big, and up high where it can be seen. Love the chandelier! You have things at different levels, your display pieces are beautiful. Yeah, I'd be making a bee line to your display.


----------



## TBandCW (Oct 20, 2016)

I love, love, love your booth set up!!  Everything is clean, neat, classy and the chandelier is the cherry on top.   I would definitely be stopping by your booth!


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 20, 2016)

I love your setup and think the chandelier is totally necessary! I would definitely make a beeline towards your booth if I was at a fair. The lip balm box is "totes adorbs" as my youngest would say.


----------



## CTAnton (Oct 20, 2016)

Lovely display...I'm like dixiedragon though...I love a pop of color most times...and I look again at your display with brown, ivory and that dark blue...and say...you can't beat simplicity...very easy on the eyes!


----------



## cjisler (Oct 20, 2016)

Lip balm box is great.


----------



## cerelife (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone!
I do have a bolt of satin cloth in a medium pink/watermelon color that I've thought of using as a runner across the front tables to add that pop of color. And I found some small fleur-de-lis crystal candy dishes at GoodWill that I spray painted in the same color to use as accents (not sure what I would put in them yet!) on the side tables. 
And for everyone who liked the lip balm box, I found it at Hobby Lobby!
http://www.hobbylobby.com/Home-Deco...ndow-Divider-Box-with-Fancy-Top/p/4347-PU0279
Some of the reviews say it smells bad, but I bought mine in-store and it has a very slight cedar scent, but certainly not stinky at all.
I use WSP's oval lip balm tubes and they are a perfect fit in this box, plus it makes it easier to transport as well as to see what flavors I need to restock at a glance!


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hobby Lobby has some really interesting pieces that can be used for display at a craft fair. Their prices usually start out really high, but if you get them on sale and use a coupon, you can get some amazing deals! There was a beautiful, tiered display piece that I got there, it started out at $89.99, and after all the discounts I got it for $23! I always keep my eyes open for things that can be used for display...thrift stores are a good source, too.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 21, 2016)

Thank you for sharing, I think I may get one for my display as it would fit in nicely.  I have something similiar for my bath fizzies.   I bought my metal shelving for my display there and love shopping ther.


----------



## debbism (Jun 30, 2017)

Just thought I'd ping this thread. Been getting wood displays, crates and such, at https://shop.wtcinc.org

The crates are super sturdy and all hand made in a work training center for developmentally disabled adults so it is for a good cause as well

I antiques my crates for just pennies - I'll share the process if requested - they also have sectioned bottle boxes good for displaying lotion bar tins and soap risers. 

I've had some of their displays for almost 7 years now and they are still intact and in great condition. 

I also make wood platforms out of live edge wood slabs - very easy to make with a little wood glue and tung oil finish. A great way to make a nice display


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 30, 2017)

debbism said:


> Just thought I'd ping this thread. Been getting wood displays, crates and such, at https://shop.wtcinc.org
> 
> The crates are super sturdy and all hand made in a work training center for developmentally disabled adults so it is for a good cause as well
> 
> I antiques my crates for just pennies - I'll share the process if requested.



Looks good. 
I'd like to know your antiqueing process please. PM me if you think it's hijacking the thread. 

PJ


----------



## debbism (Jun 30, 2017)

I'll PM you.....I think it was I who hijacked this thread and I am terribly sorry about that - the OP's set up is really beautiful and I was just putting in my source for display elements since it was already on the table.  But if the group feels I should add it here, I will.  In the interim, I will PM it to you


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 30, 2017)

Well done! I especially like the way you have signs slid into blocks of wood. Clever. Thanks for the link too. It looks like a worthwhile company to do business with.


----------



## debbism (Jun 30, 2017)

Thank you Zany!


----------



## cerelife (Jul 3, 2017)

debbism said:


> I'll PM you.....I think it was I who hijacked this thread and I am terribly sorry about that - the OP's set up is really beautiful and I was just putting in my source for display elements since it was already on the table.  But if the group feels I should add it here, I will.  In the interim, I will PM it to you



debbism, THANK YOU for 'hijacking' this thread!!! And as the OP - thanks for your kind compliments!
I LOVE the concept of this company and I just purchased this in the large display:
https://shop.wtcinc.org/collections/catalog/products/pop-displays-in-3-sizes
Thank you so much for sharing, and I would love to know how you 'antique' your displays as they are lovely!
Thanks again, 
Michaelle


----------



## Soapprentice (Jul 3, 2017)

cerelife said:


> It's been a year and a half since I started doing markets/festivals and my booth display has changed dramatically. So many great people on this forum have given me wonderful advice, and I'm happy to say that I now get lots of compliments and my sales have gone up!
> So here's a heart-felt 'Thank You!' to everyone who took the time to offer advice and constructive criticism :grin:
> These are some evening pics of my booth at a festival I did a couple of weeks ago in Louisiana. My DH originally questioned why on earth I needed a tiny chandelier as my lighting source instead of regular lights like 'normal' people, but it just felt like a 'must-have' to me!
> And please feel free to critique my display!!! Y'all haven't steered me wrong yet, and it's always a work in progress...



I have to say, the arrangement is just beautiful...


----------



## debbism (Jul 3, 2017)

Of course I'll share here...

Step 1 - prepare solution - 2 Jars

Jar 1: 
Wash a steel wool pad - you can use brillo and wash the soap off or use ultra fine steel wool but also wash it with soap and water to remove oil. Allow to dry overnight - the steel wool will rust a bit ehich is what you want. Drop in a large glass jar (24-32 oz) and fill with white vinegar. Let jar sit for 4-7 days, shaking daily - note, loosen lid after shaking

Jar 2:
Brew very strong black tea - lipton or generic as long as it is black. Cool and fill another jar - you can make this ahead of time or once the vinegar/ebonizer solution is ready

Step 2:
With a sponge, brush nekkid wood with the black tea and let dry.
Then using a second sponge brush, apply a coat of the vinegar/ebonizer solution and let fully dry. 

Within 5-15 minutes of applying the ebonizer, the wood will turn bluish grey and the grain of the wood will get good contrast.

Step 3:
Lightly sand wood and apply a coat of golden pecan minwax stain. Chose any color stain but if you go too dark, you'll lose the color contrast of the wood grain. 
Let dry and lightly sand with ultra fine steel wool. Let dry and seal - i prefer tung oil but whatever you like is fine.

That's it. I've uploaded a pic of what the finished product looks like. Here is one wine box (pine, I believe) and the other is a pine crate from the company that i get my crates from that you just got a soap riser from. 

Each type of wood will give you slightly different results depending on the wood color and natural tanins. I've done it on spalted woods and the effect is really wild.


----------



## debbism (Jul 3, 2017)

I should also share my latest find.…..my new cash/box register. Previously I used a table with a drawer but retired that table and rigged an under table basket with a cash tray and it kept crashing to the ground spilling bills everywhere and had me looking very scattered. My friend in another booth had a wood cashbox/ipad holder and she referred me to his etsy shop which is called SquareWoodProducts. I ordered one in torched oak which looks really nice among all the antiqued wood displays. The ipad holder is on a hinge so you can rock the ipad forward so the custome can sign it withoutehaving to hand it to them. I just got it delivered friday and am so excited for my next event on the 15/16th.


----------



## cerelife (Jul 14, 2017)

Debbism, I just got my display today and I'm absolutely delighted with it! Excellent quality and craftsmanship!! Thank you again for sharing.
After some thought, I've decided to give it a whitewashed/pickled finish as I think that will be a better fit with my overall display. I totally forgot that it comes with the board to insert at the top as 'banner'. I would like to put my company name and logo on this, but I have zero clue as to how to proceed with doing so. Your wood signage is lovely, and I know I'm asking a lot here, but would you mind telling me how you achieved it? I will _completely_ understand if you would rather not share, and I wouldn't blame you in the least!! That's some gorgeous stuff right there.


----------



## debbism (Jul 17, 2017)

Of course I'll share!!

It's simply a transfer. Take the backing from label paper once you remove all the rest and are left with just the shiny slick back.

Then take your design and print it on the shiny paper - make sure in printer options you select "mirror image" and (for my epson printer) I select ultra glossy paper and select high quality 

Once it comes out of the printer, carefully place it on the wood and use another piece of wood or other object to "squeegee" in as few swipes as possible and the lift the paper off - carefully.

Once it dries, apply tung oil finish or any sealer as desired. 

But do a few test runs to practice first! It's not hard to do but lining it up and playing with printer settings can yield different results. Home depot sells "wood hobby boards" which work so nicely - I use poplar but different woods suit different folks


----------



## cerelife (Jul 18, 2017)

Thank you soooo much!!! I'll be playing around with this in the next few weeks, and I'll post my results.
You have been more than kind, and if there's anything I can ever help you with, please let me know!


----------



## debbism (Jul 18, 2017)

My pleasure!


----------

